# My sheep is in labor!!! Help!!! PHOTOS ADDED



## shanzone2001 (Nov 8, 2009)

She has been contracting every 4-5 minutes for the last 6 hours.....Are there any sheep people out there who can help me????

UPDATE- PHOTOS ADDED
:girl: :girl:


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: My sheep is in labor!!! Help!!!*

Is she pushing? What does she do during the contractions? what does her back end look like?
Not a sheep person, don't how different sheep are from goats.


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: My sheep is in labor!!! Help!!!*

whats showing??? sounds a long time to me...you might have to investigate...
i just can't find my sheep book to get the correct time  
we run sheep .... but about 300 so there not monitored closely
sorry i can't be of more help...if she seems to be really straining and no progress , I'd investigate


----------



## shanzone2001 (Nov 8, 2009)

*Re: My sheep is in labor!!! Help!!!*

She has been grunting and gnashing her teeth.


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: My sheep is in labor!!! Help!!!*

pour some iodine on your hands and reach a finger in to 'feel' if two are trying to come out at once . . . six hours doesn't sound normal to me, and the gnashing would have me totally worried.... :?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: My sheep is in labor!!! Help!!!*

Is she laying down and trying to push or squatting like she is trying to push?


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: My sheep is in labor!!! Help!!!*

6 hours is too long, disenfect your hands, put on gloves if you want to, and put two fingers in, if you cant feel anything go in a bit further, tell us what you feel, it could be a breech birth or two lambs are stuck.


----------



## Shelly Borg (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: My sheep is in labor!!! Help!!!*

If you got it use ky or other lube. Sheep are big girls and you have room to feel around in there. If u want to call me pm me and I will give u my number.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: My sheep is in labor!!! Help!!!*

When you say she is in labor...Does she have her tail up....and a bulge forming at her vulva opening... and actually pushing....but nothing is appearing to come out the opening .... and laying somewhat on her side..... as she pushes?

If she isn't actually pushing....and not really getting serious.. about getting the baby out ...she may just be grunting and grinding her teeth ...because she may just be uncomfortable ....They do that alot... late in there pregnancy..... If she is in hard labor....you will see a bulge at the opening area....as she pushes.......... Like was mentioned....... to make sure......that she isn't in labor.....clean your hands ....as was mentioned ...and see.. if you feel... a baby in there...an open cervix.... ...or if the cervix is still closed... if closed... she is most likely not... in actual hard labor yet.... :hug:

Do you have a due date for her? :hug:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: My sheep is in labor!!! Help!!!*

Is everything ok? I do hope your sheep delivered ok. When I worry about a doe contracting too much I go in and find out what's up. I hope everything is ok.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Nov 8, 2009)

*Re: My sheep is in labor!!! Help!!!*

Thank you Everyone!!! I called my neighbor who has been raising sheep for 15 years. She came over and felt around and had to pull out a twisted-up, breech lamb. My poor ewe!!! This is our first birth experience, but I knew in my gut it didn't seem right. She has delivered several times with no problem for her previous owner and she was due to deliver 12/25. After the breech lamb, she delivered a properly presented one with no problem. We now have 2 healthy girls..Holly and Ruby (California Red Sheep). My Christmas Blessings!!! I will post pictures soon!
:girl: :girl:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: My sheep is in labor!!! Help!!!*

Aww...congrats....on the healthy little ones....they are such a blessing... ray: ... and you did a great job.....with knowing the signs... that she was in distress.... you are now ...a proud new momma... :wink: :greengrin: :thumb:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: My sheep is in labor!!! Help!!!*

thank goodness you got to her in time, and that both lambs and ewe made it safely!! :hug:

cant wait for a picture update :thumb:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: My sheep is in labor!!! Help!!!*

That is so great!!! Can't wait for pics!!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: My sheep is in labor!!! Help!!!*

california reds are great sheep


----------



## creekbottomgoats (Dec 3, 2009)

Congrats!! Way to be on top of things! :thumb: 

Waiting for pics!!!!!

Connie


----------



## creekbottomgoats (Dec 3, 2009)

How sweet!! Congrats again and I am glad everything worked out.
:leap: 
Connie


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Congratulations! I'm so glad you were able to call in someone to help. I love happy endings!!! Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are adorable...congrats on the new babies..... you should be very proud.... :thumb:  :greengrin: :hug:


----------

